# Poop in the trash or in the toilet?



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

My sister was over the other day watching my dd for a couple of hours with her son. When i got back she said that he had a poopy diaper, and that she had put it in a bag and tied it and put that bag in the trash. I asked her if she dumped the poop in the toilet first and she looked at me like i was crazy.

Is is just becuase i CD that i find it pretty gross and unsettling to leave poop in a diaper and just toss it into the trash? I mean there are times with it is obviously necessary, I get that, but that is a lot of poop. Ick!

So what do you do with your poop?


----------



## LVale (May 4, 2004)

When my boys were little, we are talking over 28 yrs. here, I used cloth diapers, poop in the toilet. I did use some disposables at the time but you can't dunk them, does not work. You would have a major mess on your hands. I care for my 17 mth. old grandson, and I can't even imagine dunking his sposie, no way! I put it in a plastic bag. End of story. I miss the flats, and the cute chicken or duck diaper pens, and the little plastic pants.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

In the rare event that we use disposables, which is almost never now, it goes directly into the dumpster outside (the household bin that they pick up on a weekly basis and dump into the sanitation truck).

It doesn't seem icky at all and everyone I know does that. However if you're not used to seeing poop in the trash, I can see how it might seem gross at first.


----------



## PotreroHill (Apr 29, 2009)

Please no matter what kind of diaper you use, put the poop in the toilet. Otherwise, viruses in the poop can seep into the ground and pollute the Earth and the water supply.


----------



## rocketgirl96 (Jan 30, 2008)

Many people don't realize this but on many disposable diaper packages, it actually says to put the poop in the toilet before throwing away the diaper.

I cloth diaper but we've begun using a sposie at night for various reasons. Anyway, sometimes, DS will poop in his sposie when he wakes up in the morning and I always shake the poop into the toilet.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocketgirl96* 
Many people don't realize this but on many disposable diaper packages, it actually says to put the poop in the toilet before throwing away the diaper.

YUP!









I always tell ppl this and they act like I'm crazy


----------



## midnightmommy (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocketgirl96* 
Many people don't realize this but on many disposable diaper packages, it actually says to put the poop in the toilet before throwing away the diaper.

Wow! I didn't know that. No one reads the directions on the diapers I guess. We only use cloth now, but when we used disposables with DS I would put really stinky poo in the toilet so it didn't stink up the house. It makes tons of sense though that it should not go to the landfill. A landfill is not made to handle poo a water treatment plant is.


----------



## PugMom4Now (May 3, 2004)

I'm not diapering yet, but I plan to use cloth. This may seem strange, but I'm wondering what about dog poop? I pick up dog poop in plastic bags and throw it in the trash... Should I be handling that another way? I never thought about it before.


----------



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

When babysitting and the child is in a disposable, poop just goes in the trash. I bag it and take it outside most of the time.

Cloth poop goes in the toilet if it's solid and won't wash right out.

I knew you were supposed to put disposable poop in the toilet, but absolutely no one I've ever met does that. Think of all the day cares and everything...it would be against a lot of policies to do anything but put it in the trash. (At the two day cares I worked at we were not supposed to handle poop. If they used cloth training pants and pooped in them, you bagged the whole thing for the parent to take care of!)


----------



## tinyblackdot (Aug 31, 2007)

Well im glad to know that im not the only one.

I dont "dunk" the sposies, but i do dump out the poop into the toilet here at home, and i do it if we are out and about too. Like at Target or wichever store, i NEVER put a dirty poopy diaper in the trash if i can help it. Who whants to smell my kids poop all day? YUCK!


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PotreroHill* 
Please no matter what kind of diaper you use, put the poop in the toilet. Otherwise, viruses in the poop can seep into the ground and pollute the Earth and the water supply.

I think it would take a long time for poop to seep through the diaper and plastic bag and landfill, BUT- thanks for the tip on the instructions. I had no idea. We EC but occasionally we do have a poopy disposable and I will try to get the poop off... however, I'm thinking this could be really hard with EBF poop.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

rocketgirl- you are so right!!! Disposable diaper packages tell the consumer to "empty into toilet" before disposing.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

even when we use disposables, I always shake the poop into the toilet.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

We use disposables and we always shake solid poop into the toilet as that's what "they" say you're supposed to do. To be honest I do it more because I don't want fecal matter in my garbage all day because we live in a small apartment and it really smells. And I'm not going down 4 flights of stairs, especially in winter everytime she poops to throw her diaper in the dumpster.

However when she was younger and exclusively breastfed we just wrapped the diaper and threw it in the trash as her bowel movements were so liquid you couldn't shake them into the toilet. They definitely weren't so smelly though


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

I voted other.

According to the guidelines of proper sanitation of fecal matter and to avoid diseases and viruses spreading into our ground waters you are supposed to shake of solid soiling into the proper waste treatment facility-----------the toilet.


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

Once the poop is solid enough to shake off, it gets shaken into the toilet - disposables or cloth. Breastfed poop does not - it gets thrown into the wet bag for cloth or trash for disposables.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Human feces should never go in the trash. It spreads disease and contaminates groundwater. Even disposable diapers state this on the packaging.

Yeah, it is kind of nasty but it reduces the stink in a big way.


----------



## sunshynbaby (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it's actually illegal to put poop in the trash because it is bad for the landfills... but I do put dog poop in the trash. What else can I do with it? I'm not bringing in bags of dog poop to flush!


----------

